# Whyte is becoming braver.



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I complain quite a bit about my albino, Whyte, being so unsocial so I wanted to brag a little update. This weekend he came out of his bed and ate, drank, hid behind his wheel with me in the room, talking, and the lights were on. He stayed out of his blankets for a little bit but then shuffled back into them. About a half hour later he did the same thing. This is really a big step for him, he normally huffs at the very sound of my voice. 

One evening I scooped him up and held him and took a short video of him because I was so shocked he was walking around a bit on my lap. I need to upload it, haven't done that yet.

Here is a picture I was able to capture of him being out of his bed. You can see by his stance and quills he isn't entirely relaxed. But its progress, I'll take it!


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

How old is he and how long have you had Whyte?

This is GREAT news!!!! I am thrilled for you! My baby boy, Leroux, hissed and pops (he clicks alll the time too, but never has bitten me, ... yet.. :roll: ) at any sounds or movement. He is soooo grumpy and has stayed that way since the day we got him. I hoping, with all my love and handling, in time he will come around.. but he may always be Mr. PooPoo pants! :lol: 

So glad to hear this! It gived me a shred of hope!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such wonderful news! The little things really are quite big indeed!!!!!!!1


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Yay for Whyte, he's so adorable, he made my heart melt when i saw his video of him stretching in the night, sooooooo cute


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Stephanie76 said:


> How old is he and how long have you had Whyte?
> 
> This is GREAT news!!!! I am thrilled for you! My baby boy, Leroux, hissed and pops (he clicks alll the time too, but never has bitten me, ... yet.. :roll: ) at any sounds or movement. He is soooo grumpy and has stayed that way since the day we got him. I hoping, with all my love and handling, in time he will come around.. but he may always be Mr. PooPoo pants! :lol:
> 
> So glad to hear this! It gived me a shred of hope!


I believe he's 5 months now (I don't have an exact birthdate) and I've had him since August. He has improved more with my daughter than myself as I tend to spend more time with Riley, my love-bug. 
Riley will actually snuggle your neck, annoint in your hair (ewwww hahahaaa) and is just a sweet-heart. Pipkin, it was Riley in the video, doing that cat-stretch, I just love that part too, hahahaa! I should do a video of Whyte sometime. He doesn't wheel much, he does laps instead.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Pipkin said:


> Yay for Whyte, he's so adorable, he made my heart melt when i saw his video of him stretching in the night, sooooooo cute


Where is the video link?
I can't seem to find it 

Edit: Never mind i see the video was of Riley.


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

OOPS sorry hehe, well whether it was riley or whyte it was still the cutest thing ever ha


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Just wanted to update, today for the first time I picked up Whyte in a scoop of bare hands and he did NOT snap into a ball and bite or stab me!!! He is on my lap and not huffing or popping...I am just so happy!!!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That's wonderful! Great for you both.


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow!!!! Sooooo happy to hear this!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Thats awesome news  He is such a handsome boy and its great that he's coming out more and showing his trust


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Whyte's quilling!! This is the first quilling I've seen since I've owned him, so cool! Well, he is less impressed than I am but I was so shocked to see quills lying around his house! I looked him over and I don't see any new ones coming in yet, but there were about 10 quills stuck to his blanket, under the blanket, near the wheel, its such a shock to see when you have looked in a house every day and not see any quills then suddenly there are some lying all around. The more I look the more I see, like playing I SPY so now its more than 10 actually.

Its not doing a darn thing for his personality.  :twisted:


----------

